# Great News for ENS 186 Temporary Residence Transition stream



## pawandhir (Aug 12, 2013)

hii all
today i read a news that's
"The Department of Immigration has announced that on 1 July 2014, there will be changes to certain employer nomination/regional skilled migration provisions so as to provide greater flexibility to intending applicants.

A major change will be in relation to the policy with regard to the requirements under the Temporary Residence Transition stream when demonstrating 2 years work with the same employer. The Department has recognised that the existing arrangements were too restrictive, particularly where businesses have undergone change in the form of restructures, takeovers and sales.

The updated policy will apply to all applications on hand as at 1July 2014, as well is all applications lodged from this date onward."

i changed my job due to my work closedown... so now its a hope..
can anybody confirm whats new policy coming??


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm afraid I wouldn't get too excited. It's just a change to policy regarding the utilisation of section 50 AAA of the corporations act 2001 when assessing if an applicant has met the 2 year requirement with the same company.

There were some cases previously where 457 holders would essentially be working in the same place for 2 years, but because of a takeover or another scenario the ABN changed and their 2 years would reset, or some scenarios where they would work within associated entities of the business which wouldn't count towards the two years.....These are the cases that should take an interest in this.

If your work has closed down and you're going to be starting with a completely new employer somewhere else this won't change anything.

The policy changes attached to this announcement ran to 8 pages so I really can't detail everything. I would suggest anyone who is contemplating ENS - TRT and is in a scenario where there's been corporate restructures or they've been working for other entities of the business to get in touch with a Registered Migration Agent for advice.


----------



## pawandhir (Aug 12, 2013)

Adam Grey said:


> I'm afraid I wouldn't get too excited. It's just a change to policy regarding the utilisation of section 50 AAA of the corporations act 2001 when assessing if an applicant has met the 2 year requirement with the same company.
> 
> There were some cases previously where 457 holders would essentially be working in the same place for 2 years, but because of a takeover or another scenario the ABN changed and their 2 years would reset, or some scenarios where they would work within associated entities of the business which wouldn't count towards the two years.....These are the cases that should take an interest in this.
> 
> ...


Hii
I understand. But my agent told me they also cover if your both nominated occupation is same.. In my case both company doing same production and my occupation is same...


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't understand what you mean.

If you have a registered agent they will explain. If your agent is not registered I would suggest getting one that is.


----------



## pawandhir (Aug 12, 2013)

Hii
I mean department going to do only this change or they are going to change more condition?? May be they change 2 years with same employer to 1 year with current employer ( 2 years before policy)


----------



## Adam Grey (Nov 8, 2013)

Ah I see. No there hasn't been anything like that announced yet. Can't see it happening because it would make these changes they've just announced obsolete!

I would very much doubt they will make that change in the future either. The Direct Entry stream or RSMS can be used if people want PR sooner and the intention of the 2 year waiting period is to act in lieu of a formal skills assessment. If they reduce it too much you'll get people using it to bypass the other channels.


----------

